# Is there a lyft scam involving fake name?



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I got a ping today just 3 minutes from my location. I started heading over there and only then noticed the passenger name was "2". Everything else looked normal.

I go to the residence address and sure enough, same guy as photo is there waiting with bags. He starts loading into trunk and says "airport". I hop in the car after closing trunk and ask what the name on the account is. "Brian" he says. I say is there anything else the account would be called and he answers no. I wonder if I should cancel at this point rather than potentially not get paid if he decides to say this wasn't him taking trip to lyft hq.

I drove to the airport, no worries and end the trip there "cchhring" goes the lyft chime on his phone. This WAS in fact my rider, who simply didn't know his lyft account is called "2". Or we had a system glitch?

So I wonder if anyone ever ran into a similar issue or someone trying to scam.
Thanks for reading and sharing your info here on UP


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Both Uber and Lyft pax can choose any numbers or letters as their name.
They can even use names like Superman, Spiderman, etc...


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

So I guess saying the account name was Brian would be ignorance, negligence or just being obtuse on his part.

On a related note, I've picked up Thor in downtown Phoenix. haha


----------

